# It was a slooow night...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

For those of you that work the graveyard shift, you probably know exactly what I mean. Sometimes there just isn't much to do.

So, some folks take to painting rocks, and others take pictures of them. I fall into the latter category! 

I didn't have much to work with - a box of ear plugs for a table, a white heavy duty napkin for a table cloth/backdrop, and the blocked out window on a couple of them.

Note: I'm not sure who the artist (rumour has it there is more than one) is, but IMHO, I think they are pretty dang good.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Tools of the trade...*

More tabletop photography...

Looking around the room, I gathered up some of the stuff I use almost every day - WD-40, lock box for lockout/tagout of equipment, snoop for checking for leaks, tie wraps for attaching danger tags to equipment that is taken out of service for maintenance to work on. And my trusty flashlight.
Mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL! Hey MT where'd you find my super sabre at? I love those lights man.


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Just think, we get paid for it too.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

those rocks scare me.....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

The lighting in those shots is sweet! How did you get that effect?



MT Stringer said:


> More tabletop photography...
> 
> Looking around the room, I gathered up some of the stuff I use almost every day - WD-40, lock box for lockout/tagout of equipment, snoop for checking for leaks, tie wraps for attaching danger tags to equipment that is taken out of service for maintenance to work on. And my trusty flashlight.
> Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> The lighting in those shots is sweet! How did you get that effect?


Rick, I used a black three ring binder for the "dark" background and set it back from the other stuff a few inches.

The lighting consists of a desk lamp. It's the kind that has two flourescent bulbs and is hinged so the light can be positioned as desired. It was overhead and to one side of the WD-40/lockbox stuff.

I had my camera set at ISO 100 on "Portrait" mode f:2.8 @ 1/60 sec exposure.

Mike


----------

